# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ  ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ  ΠΙΓΚΟΥΙΝΑΚΙΑ!

## mpikis

Όπως διαβάσατε..ΧΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ..αυτό  ς που θα τα πάρει απλά πρέπει να έχει μεγάλο κλουβί!

----------


## Windsa

Εύχομαι να πάνε σε καλά χερια τα μωράκια σου! 
Βάλε κι καμια φωτογραφία αν μπορείς ))) 
Είναι αρχέγονα γκρι?

----------


## makis97

μια φοτο θα βοηθουσε να παρεις μια απαντηση πιο γρηγορα

----------


## mpikis

???????Χαρίζουν γάιδαρο και τον κοιτάμε στα δόντια...???????? ο αρσενικός ειναι ολο λευκος και η θυληκία είνια πιτσιλωτη..

----------


## fireman

γουρούνι στο σακί!!!!! κανείς δεν παίρνει ας είναι και τσάμπα!!!!!!!

----------


## mpikis

εινια το ποστ με τις εξυπναδές αυτό? γουρουνι στο σακι δε παιρνεις εσυ φίλε......εγω ηδη απανταω σε ατομα που τα θέλουν οποτε........

----------


## small676

Φίλε είναι μη συνηθισμένα πουλιά και δεν έχουμε γνώση τις τροφές τους και τις ανάγκες τους. Μία φωτο και κάποια απλά πραγματάκια για τα πουλιά θα έλυναν την ασάφεια που δημιουργήται

----------


## Windsa

http://www.exoticbirds.gr/index.php?...05-09-18-37-43

----------


## fireman

> εινια το ποστ με τις εξυπναδές αυτό? γουρουνι στο σακι δε παιρνεις εσυ φίλε......εγω ηδη απανταω σε ατομα που τα θέλουν οποτε........


ουτε εσυ χαριζεις  γαιδαρο.... και δεν ειναι κακο να δινεις πληροφοριες για κατι που χαριζεις.....και που ξερεις οτι εγω δεν ενδιαφερομαι....

----------


## Antigoni87

Παιδιά είστε εκτός θέματος. Δε χρειάζεται να δημιουργείται ένταση και να ανεβαίνουν οι τόνοι!
Μπορείτε να ανταλλάξετε περισσότερες πληροφορίες με πμ. Ας κρατήσουμε το θέμα καθαρό!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mpikis

Ωραια τωρα που μου είπες οτι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ενδιαφερεσαι...θα βάλω φωτογραφία... τωρα πολυ θα πείτε μα καλα πως την εχει δει..δε χαρίζει και μακαο....Αλλα δε με νοιαζει..,μου τη σπάει η πολιτική του φόρουμ οτι πρέπει κάποιος να σου τι λεεί.....Και man εχώ στείλει τόσα πόστ..λες να μη ξέρω πως λειτουργεί το φόρουμ....????

----------


## vagelis76

> ..,μου τη σπάει η πολιτική του φόρουμ οτι πρέπει κάποιος να σου τι λεεί.....


Μάλλον έχεις μείνει σε άλλα φόρουμ Αλέξανδρε και δε βλέπεις τι γίνεται πραγματικά εδώ.Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση εσύ την είπες στα παιδιά που ζήτησαν παραπάνω πληροφορίες.Και στη τελική εγώ και γάιδαρο να μου χάριζαν θα το κοιταζα στα δόντια να δώ αν είναι γέρικος....
Με εκπλήσσει η στάση πραγματικά και βλέπω οτι έχεις χάσει το χιούμορ σου ρε φίλε.

----------


## mpikis

Το τι γίνεται πραγματικά εδώ αυτό με έκανε να αλλάξω...ΜΑ μου έκανε και η πωλινα και δεν είπα τίποτα..ο αλλός γιατι κανει και αλλό......οπότε βαγγελη επειδη δεν εκατσα να ασχοληθω με αλλα περαν του ποστ μου θα μου πεις ότι έχασα και το χιούμορ μου..πιο χιούμορ ρε φιλέ με τόσο ξερόλα εδώ μέσα.. Πάλι μαύρο πρόβατο εγώ θα κάνω το κλασσικό ΤΟΥΜΠΕΚι..και θα βάλω και φωτογραφίες αλλά please διορθώστε με αν δε το κάνω σωστά...Δεν υπαρχει νιουμορ φίλε σε χωρο που δεν εχει χιούμορ...είχα κανα δυο παλια μαζί μου αλλα τωρα σοβαρέψατε ολοί....

----------


## vagelis76

Δε ξέρω αν κάποιος σου έχει κάνει κάτι και τι είναι αυτό που μπορεί να σε κάνει να πιστεύεις αυτά για εδώ.Πάντως και χιούμορ υπάρχει και πολύ και καλή διάθεση από το περισσότερο κόσμο.Τώρα αν δε το βλέπεις εσύ ή δε θέλεις να το δείς είναι άλλο θέμα και δε με αφορά.Συνέχισε όπως θέλεις και πράξε όπως θέλεις,εγώ έκανα το σχόλιο γιατι με παραξένεψε η στάση σου και η τωρινή και σε προηγούμενα ποστ σου.Οκ,λάθος μου ίσως που σχολίασα και ζητώ συγγνώμη αν σε πείραξε,απλά σε είχα συνηθίσει αλλιώς....
ε...και δε θα σου διορθώσω τη φώτο,οπότε βάλτη όπως θες.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Βασικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να τσατιστείς με τα παιδιά που σου ζήτησαν φωτογραφίες.
Πιστεύω έχει άλλη χάρη μαζί με μια αγγελία να βάλεις και φωτογραφίες για τον λόγο ότι ο άλλος πιο εύκολα θα πάρει ζώο έτσι παρα να κάθεται στο ιντερνετ να ψάχνει τι είδος ράτσα είναι κτλ.
Δεν θεωρώ ότι σου την είπαν οι υπόλοιποι, αλλά εσύ σε αυτούς.
Η Πωλίνα δεν ξέρω τι ΜΑ όπως λες σου έκανε αν και αμφιβάλλω ότι σου έκανε ΜΑ.
Τέλος αν δεν σου αρέσει το φορουμ και αυτό ισχύει για όλους μας,απλά δεν μπαίνουμε.
Ούτε για να χαλιόμαστε,ούτε για να το παίζουμε ξερόλες.

----------


## mpikis

Αυτο που κανείς εσυ τωρα νικολέτα πως λεγεται???Η moderator μολίς μας είπε να μην ειμαστε εκτος θέματος...αλλα φαινεται πως δεν ακούς τι σου λενε οι διαχειρηστές...και απλα βγαζεις ενα λόγο ο οποίος εχει και στηριγματα εφοσον υπάρχουν και τα like, thank και τετοια...ασχοληθείται με τα πουλία σας και αυτο ισχυει για ολους μας(ωραια εκφραση)...Φυσικα και σε οποίον δεν αρεσει το φορουμ απλα δε μπαινει είνια τερμα λογικο.....Και απλη συμβουλη...κοιταξτε να βοηθαται τον κόσμο με τισ γνωσεις σας και τισ συμβουλες..χαρείται με τα πουλια σας και με τα πουλία των αλλών...ΚΑΙ ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΚΥΡΗΓΜΑΤΑ απλα και μόνο για να γεμίζετε πόστ στο προσωπικό σας προφιλ...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Επισήμανση ίσως????
Αυτό που έκανες εσύ να ονοματίζεις άτομα(Πωλίνα) ή να την λες σε αυτούς που σου ζήτησαν φωτογραφίες πως λέγεται?
Δεν θα το πω,μόνο και μόνο επειδή σέβομαι το φορουμ και τους άλλους εδώ μέσα και το σταματάω το θέμα εδώ.
Εμείς τα πουλιά μας και τα φροντίζουμε και από όλα.Άλλοι τα δίνουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι.

----------


## vicky_ath

*Παιδια δε θα σας παρακαλεσω να σταματησετε, απλα θα διαγραφω καθε ποστ το οποιο ειναι ασχετο απο'δω κ περα!Οποιαδηποτε αντιπαραθεση ειναι ευπροσδεκτη, αρκει να μην γινει στο θεμα της αγγελιας!Για το λογο αυτα υπαρχουν τα μηνυματα που φαινονται δημοσια στον τοιχο του καθενα μας, ή τα προσωπικα μηνυματα!
Ευχαριστω!!*

----------


## sakis276

Αλεξανδρε καλησπερα.Μ ενδιαφερουν τα πουλακια σου.Ειμαι κι εγω απο Θεσσαλονικη.Σου στελνω pm.

----------


## prodigy

το θυληκο απο το ζευγαρι ειναι πλεον στο μπαλκονι μου και περιμενει ενα αγορακι να της κανει παρεα!!!μολις βρω χρονο θα ανεβασω και φοτος!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ωραια
Αλεξανδρε το αλλο πουλακι ειναι διαθεσιμο ή να κλειδωσουμε την αγγελια;

----------

